# Masterbuilt 560 extra smokey on start up



## jdmb560 (Aug 31, 2020)

Good Day everyone, I have been a long time stalker of this forum while I messed around with my MES30.  I finally pulled the trigger on a MB560 and started using it this last weekend.  Overall I am very impressed with how easy this unit is to use and how stable the temperature stays.

My issue currently is when I light the BBQ using any type of starting method (oil & paper, lighter cubes, or just a propane torch) I seem to smoke out my whole neighborhood for a good hour or so.  I want to figure out a way to get this thing started and to a thin blue smoke as fast as possible, mainly because once fall hits most people sleep with their windows open and I do not want to have my neighbors complaining of the smoke filled homes :).


----------



## jdmb560 (Aug 31, 2020)

Figured I should post up some pictures of the first cook on the new smoker


----------



## mike guy (Aug 31, 2020)

I don't have one of these, but the key to any clean smoke is a function of heat and air flow.  The goal is to build a bigger and hotter base of lit coals with lots of air flow to burn up the smoke instead of it billowing out. 

One thing you might try is after the initial light, crank the smoker temp up so the fan runs higher CFM and gives the fire more air.  Another thing to consider is to not use that lighting method and switch to pouring in a chimney full of already lit coals.  That's only an option if you are starting with no charcoal in the chute.

It smoking like that for a good hour or so indicates an airflow problem to me, or too much smoking wood in the initial light area.  Don't mix the smoking wood in the bottom, or just use the ash tray for smoking wood.


----------



## jdmb560 (Aug 31, 2020)

Awesome, thank you Mike for your insight.  I was thinking along the same lines of not enough air to really get the charcoal lit fast.  I might pick myself up a charcoal chimney and play around with it.


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 31, 2020)

Danger Will Robinson!!
Attempting to pour lit coals into the charcoal bin on your Masterbuilt is a VERY BAD IDEA!
The opening is square, small and way up in the air, all of which make it quite the circus act, unless of course you enjoy flaming briquettes going all over the place.
I think the excess smoke is caused by low/er quality charcoal.
Try a good quality lump (like Fogo or KJ Jumbo lump) and that smoke will be greatly reduced.
Your start up temp selection will not increase or decrease fan speed, it always blows  full speed at startup.


----------



## mike guy (Aug 31, 2020)

good post and warning.  My buddy has a gravity fed smoker and you light it by pouring in lit charcoal, which is also up in the air.  I'm figured a start up procedure would be the same for a masterbuilt, but if it has it's own technique by all means follow the directions.

Yes, you get some sparks when the charcoal hits the charcoal grate, but it's really no different than pouring lit coals into a weber.  

Anyway, I don't have a masterbuilt, so definitely take the advice of owners over mine.  

I'm a lump guy myself, but even low quality briquettes shouldn't smoke unless starved of oxygen.


----------



## jdmb560 (Aug 31, 2020)

Defiantly a possible safety issue! I was using Kingsford original briquettes. I will grab a bag of the higher end lump charcoal to see if that helps with the smoking.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 31, 2020)

Are you putting wood in the smoker?  you didn't state , if  wood how much and where did you put it.


----------



## jdmb560 (Aug 31, 2020)

I was using some chunks of hickory but I had a good couple layers of charcoal first before the wood. The amount of smoke was the same amount during the seasoning steps where I only used charcoal. I’m definitely leaning towards the lump charcoal from what I have read it lights faster and does not smoke as much.


----------



## bill1 (Aug 31, 2020)

definitely wood smokes more than charcoal when first lit.  And I think the "fire" extends up more than just a "layer" or 2.  So maybe just add the wood chunks in the top 50% and see if that helps.  
And I'd say the speed of lighting influences the amount of smoke.  Oil and paper and propane torch sound like fine ways to light a fire, as in light it quickly.  But I think you want a slow, not a quick start


----------



## jdmb560 (Sep 1, 2020)

Thank you everyone who has provided some ideas. I will be using the smoker over the long weekend. I will run a few different experiments on types of charcoal (lump vs briquette) and the method of lighting (slow vs fast). I will report back with my findings!


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Anytime I used charcoal...Chimney, grill or my 560 I get billowing smoke on the onset.  with the 560 though I have found if I start it at 160 for 30 min then bring it up to temp the billowing smoke does not last long plus the temp stay at set temp so much better.


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 3, 2020)

jdmb560 said:


> Defiantly a possible safety issue! I was using Kingsford original briquettes. I will grab a bag of the higher end lump charcoal to see if that helps with the smoking.



Kingsford is the problem. Just about any lump charcoal will be a better choice. FOGO and those fancy ultra premium charcoals are a rip though. Basic Royal Oak lump doesn't smoke like that. Or try better briquettes like Royal Oak All Natural or Weber. No binders, brown coal or borax used. Kingsford also has an all natural briquette.


----------



## jdmb560 (Sep 29, 2020)

I just wanted to give everyone an update.

So I have completed a few more smokes on my 560 since my initial post.  What I have been using is either El Diablo lump charcoal or FOGO and I have noticed a much cleaner smoke along with less smoke on start up.  Another key thing I have figured out is using a small amount of starter blocks and letting them burn till they are almost out. Once they are almost out I close the side door and start up the smoker.  With doing this there is a huge difference in the amount of smoke and the smoker gets to a TBS much much faster this way.  

Thank you everyone again for your inputs.


----------

